# The 7 Day Pico



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

A unique experement that I had started some time ago. Not sure if you folks remember the post I had a while back that described my summer of hell up to an including a fractured ankle.

I am not religious by any stretch of the imagination, but when my iguana died some years ago, I bought a candle and burned it for a week in his name. So no more candle, I had a rather hefty glass container left. Then last year I came across the candle holder and thought, Now that would make a very interesting "tank"

So going back to my fractured ankle and how this actually relates. While I was at albion falls I had noticed soft clay at the base of the cliff, so I picked up a few fragments from the ground. I was hopping at this point because my foot hurt like a beotch. There was also some blue clay but I steered away from that wondering it it was clue due to.... copper?

So last november I threw the clay and pea gravel and some sand into the vase and tossed a floating clipping of money wort to the top. I got sidetraced and the water evaporated almost entirely out. I realised it needed a full top up and did so. the plant had planted itself.

I added some red ludwiga, hair grass (not dwarf, and something else) just recently. Also a portion of a jobes stake down the middle. I add a drop of fertiliser a couple times a week. If I get Excell I'll be adding a drop of that too. It is currently infested with pond snail babies, so if this is a problem, I might see if I can find an assassin baby. I have one ramshorn in there that has been in there for a very long time.

As for light, it's on a shelf getting light from my 4 foot long flouresent tubes. Not directly under it. just off to the side. enough to make it grow.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hahahahaha only you would think about grabbing a handful of clay for a tank when your ankle was broken! 
The vase is VERY cute, perhaps I can find something to trade for your pond snails...it would make the puffs super-happy...


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

nice buddy... looking sharp! I like I like.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the pond snails been assassin food. trying to get their population up for my assassins ot be happy with fresh meat.

My ankle was in significant pain. it was a crack in it not a real busted bone. I was able to climb out of the vally and ride about 20 km home. went to the hospital 2 days later when my ankle was very swolen, painful and exotic colours. found the fracture in X-ray.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

beauty.

some java moss or flame moss would be nice 
see if you can tie it to a branch of some sort.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I could find some, but trimming anything in that tiny little opening would be hell. I'll settle for grass to take over.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

That's pretty cool! Trust you to come up with that...  

I can totally relate to the broken ankle thing- I'm like, "Hey my leg will heal...what's this cool stuff here???" At work I'll cut myself or something and be bleeding like a pig- but I'll finish whatever I'm working on and wait until break time to bandage up.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think if I could get sturdy enough wire, I could actually put a band around the top and make it into a hanging tank. 

I'm not about to injure myself and not come out with empty hands


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice man, what plants you have right there?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

red ludwigia
hair grass
Money wort
Something else not sure.


----------

